
Overcast trying ads, dark theme now free - aaronbrethorst
https://marco.org/2016/09/09/overcast-ads
======
cag_ii
They may want to update the FAQ which states "There’s no venture capital, ads,
or nebulous plan to “figure out monetization later” (which usually means
ads)."

here: [https://overcast.fm/skeptics_faq](https://overcast.fm/skeptics_faq)

~~~
bwilliams18
Yes...there is no "they" though, just a single person.

------
petercooper
It's a shame it seems to be network ads (so far). I can't imagine they'll pay
too well. It's a lot of effort to self-sell ads but it's rewarding, too.
People using Overcast are interested in podcasts, and I'd bet there are
hundreds of podcasts that would pay per subscriber they could obtain via ideal
positioning like this. (Or even just paying to be shown as a "similar" podcast
to others the user subscribes to.)

(Heck, let's start the bidding.. I'd pay $1 a subscriber for a podcast I have
in the works and I know there are people & companies with far bigger plans and
deeper pockets than me.)

~~~
bwilliams18
He's a one man shop, and has said before he wants to keep it that way. I'd be
very surprised if he wanted to take on the workload of selling ads...he's not
that ambitious.

------
Analemma_
Apple really needs to get its act together and realize that, as far as indie
developers are concerned, the App Store is Broken with a capital B. First
Gruber bailed entirely, and now Marco has been forced by necessity to abandon
(or at least weaken) his anti-ad stance. And these guys are two of the biggest
supporters Apple has, with built-in customer bases to boot. If they can't make
it work, no one can.

~~~
nicky0
What do you suggest they do to fix it?

